# NABBA SCOTLAND RESULTS



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TEAM 1 PLACED 3RD AT NABBA SCOTLAND TODAY

CONGRATULATIONS

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

pics ? :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Who's team 1?

:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> Who's team 1?
> 
> :lol:


ya nutter


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

No really, who are team one?

Team ginger par chance?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> No really, who are team one?
> 
> Team ginger par chance?


his ukm user name is TEAM1.....look him up....hes on rs2007's thread


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> his ukm user name is TEAM1.....look him up....hes on rs2007's thread


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/86887-confessions-belt-sniffing-wannabe-journal.html


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/86887-confessions-belt-sniffing-wannabe-journal.html


 :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RS2007...RAMS- PLACED 2ND IN HIS CLASS

CONGRATULATIONS

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Well done Rab. This is what he looked like on Friday night. My boaby is red raw with all the strangling kojak I have done since seeing this:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Big congrats guys well done - looking forward to seeing pics - done UKM proud!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> RS2007...RAMS- PLACED 2ND IN HIS CLASS
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


Well done BALDY! You whiney little biatch moaning that you wouldn't be in shape:lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

rabs looks very good


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Not long back in from the show:yawn:

Rab = Awesome, 3rd in a class of 11 if I remember correctly

DavyB = Awesome, Mr Class 2 Winner, Close to taking the overall:thumbup1:

RS = Awesome, 2nd place (out of 4) to last years overall Nabba Mr Scotland, Oh and was super dooper awesome in the posedown:thumb:

Overall a good night for the Scottish UKM contingent.

Weeman has tons of pics but will be on a bus home rather merry right now:tongue:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

well done rams!! did he qualify for the finals?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

DB said:


> well done rams!! did he qualify for the finals?


Amazingly, yes - did not see that coming at all :thumbup1:

Question is, can Southport handle two good looking suave fvckers like us on stage at the same time? I think not, the massiverse may rupture 

As might miss BC/RK and countless others panties :lol:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

lol well done m8 what a journey :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Well done to all that competed yesterday....well done Ramsey mate guess i will see you at southport buddy...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Well done to all that competed yesterday....well done Ramsey mate guess i will see you at southport buddy...


Hope so mate, never expected to qualify in a million years! Need to think about what I am doing, finances have never been so critical... but I suppose if I take up the invite, I don't need to buy a ticket, boom, £30 saved...

I'll just ignore the fact I'd have to spend way more than that on tan/accomodation/prep stuff :whistling:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats chuck


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Well done fellas:thumb: :thumb:

How long till the Southport show??


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

well done ramsay, looked great mate

and great tune, as ever!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

coco said:


> well done ramsay, looked great mate
> 
> and great tune, as ever!


Thanks man, pity couldn't get a natter but you know the score, running about like a nutter at these shows.

Music - thats Lorianne, she has this knack of finding tunes - might not be to everyones taste, but I love em'. She found that Bitter Sweet Symphony vs Jay Z mix I used in 2008, I will prob use that again at some point.

Got another cracker (well I think it is  ) for next show, whatever/whenever that may be


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

First Timers

1st Richard Yates

2nd Ben Hall

3rd Robert Craig

Juniors

1st David Senior

2nd Kevin Cowan

3rd Julius Bernikas

Toned Figure

1st Lynn Carmichael

2nd Ihona Ottenbrett

3rd Kerrie Hynes

4th Jo Kane

Novice

1st Davie Murphy

2nd Graig Falconer

3rd Lee Moore

Masters Over 40's

1st David Jackson

2nd Stevie Thomson

3rd Mathew O'Neil

4th James Smith

Masters Over 50's

1st Sean Monaghan

2nd Tony Stead

Mr Class 4

1st Tony Hutchinson

2nd David Cardyke

Trained Figure

1st Hazel Kidd

Mr Class 3

1st William Thomson

2nd Arron Ross

3rd Jim Peatigrew

Mr Class 2

1st Dave Broadfoot

2nd Ben Stone

Mr Class 1

1st Andy Jamieson

2nd Ramsey Strachan

3rd Richard Dunnett

4th David Gale

Overall Winner William Thomson

Some pics will be on Michaels site some time monday or tuesday.

If anyone wants to copy and paste these onto other sites, feel free to do so, but please credit dns video, I've driven down to Exeter and instead of sleeping I'm posting results, thanks.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Question is, can Southport handle two good looking suave fvckers like us on stage at the same time? I think not, the massiverse may rupture
> 
> As might miss BC/RK and countless others panties :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

i may struggle not to throw my panties at you boys but you never know I MAY be there with you lol :thumbup1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

rs007 said:


> Amazingly, yes - did not see that coming at all :thumbup1:
> 
> Question is, can Southport handle two good looking suave fvckers like us on stage at the same time? I think not, the massiverse may rupture
> 
> As might miss BC/RK and countless others panties :lol:


congrats mate!

Hopefully I can qualify too! :lol:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Alright folks, here is the outline report, based on my written notes from pre-judging and dictaphoned gibberish from the evening show.

Usual preface applies here: I call it as I see it, I will never be deliberately offensive about anyone but i am not shy about saying what I saw. If you were soft i'm gonna say you were soft and it doesn't really matter you hard your diet was, how many obstacle you overcame etc etc I still have to write about what was put in front of me and be honest.

I don't yet have a full competitor listing, so if i miss-spell your name or get it a bit wrong just let me know and I will correct it immediately, just et me know. Also in some places I have only a competitor number, no names. NABBA reps will send me a full competitor list ASAP.

Also...Please, if I dont agree with the official placing, where you thought you came in the show or where your friends though you should have came in the show, just treat it as "my opinion" and move on....no death threats! Thanks 

*First timers.*

First impressions as they came out...

11, 7, 5 and 9 impressed.

Notes:

11 - Richard Yates - thick and ripped, upper body a little ahead of legs but

7- Ben Hall - slightly smaller, but excellent condition.

9 -John Mellville - Good all round, outer quads feathered, no real weakness.

5- Robert Craib - Excellent separation between all bodyparts, very striated chest, nicely seperated quads.

1 - Sheldon Johnstone - Huge but far too smooth. Especially big in the arms, delts and traps.

2 - Peter McNulty - Decent arms, but smooth all over. Hams and calves need work to balance out rest of body.

3 - Derrick Rankin - Decent condition, especially in upper body but lacking the mass to stand out. Good calves mind!

4 - Jason Hood - Better conditioned, with some separation in the legs and looked well balanced.

6 - Jim Bruce - Thick upper back development but again off condition.

8 - John Morris - Wide back, separated quads and good detail, big calves too.

10 - (Missed name, sorry) - Decent condition and some size, nothing to stand out in this line up but nothing wrong either.

*Results: *

*
*

*
First Timers*

*
1st Richard Yates*

*
2nd Ben Hall*

*
3rd Robert Craig*

*
4th - John Mellville*

*
5th - John Morris*


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Juniors*

First Impressions as they came out...

2 is the winner. 4's condition is great.

Notes....

2 - David Senior - Clear winner, big, full and ripped with nothing missing.

4 - Kevin Cowan - Excellent condition and awesome biceps, well balanced and looks like he just needs time to grow.

1 - Ross Kerr (16 yr old) - Lean and balanced, triceps were "stand out" and his abs were good. Excellent for 16.

3 - Grant Collier - Big calves and good posing but far too soft.

5 - Julius Bernikas - A huge frame in need of some time to fill out. Decent posing and overall look but not as sharp as Kevin.

*Results*

*
*

*
Juniors*

*
*

*
1st David Senior*

*
2nd Kevin Cowan*

*
3rd Julius Bernikas*

*
4th Grant Collier*

*
5th - Ross Kerr*


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Under masters Over 50, Ramsays name isn't 2nd:confused1: :lol:

Big congrats fellas.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Toned Figure*

First impressions as they came out...

Clear win for Lyn Carmichael.

Notes:

1 - Jo Kane - Good overall shape to her bod but needs to be leaner, especially form the back.

2 - Lyn Carmichael - More muscle here, and harder than the others. Excellent posing as well.

3 - Kerry Haynes - Light but very lean, not a lot of muscle but in tight condition.

4 - Iwona Ottenbreit - Slightly smaller and softer than Lyn, but an excellent display for her first showing and posing was very professional.

*Results*

*
*

*
Toned figure *

*
*

*
1st Lynn Carmichael*

*
2nd Iwona Ottenbreit*

*
3rd Kerrie Hynes*

*
4th Jo Kane*


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Trained Figure*

Hazel Kidd was all on her ownsome for this one!

Notes:

Hard but not ripped, I feel she met the "Trained Figure" stipulations very well. Upper back, delts and calves were especially good and routine was energetic whilst still managing to sneak in a few recognisable old school mandatories 

*Results*

*
*

*
Trained Figure*

*
*

*
1st Hazel Kidd*


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Novice*

First impressions as they came out...

Well....all the Mr Class competitors will be glad that the Novice winner doesn't get through because Davie Murphy is a revelation. MAssive and in great condition he has "future star" stamped on his forehead.

1 - Craig Falconer - Good condition if maybe a little flat? Definitely in contention for a place.

2 - No name, sorry - softer and lighter in the legs, but great arms.

3 - Lee Moore - Quads separated, good overall condition.

4 - Mark Cooper - Good delts, a little watery and more leg development required to balance out shoulder width.

5 - No name, sorry - In decent nick but not quite ready condition wise he faded in this line up.

6 - Davie Murphy - Huge, ripped, grainy (and a little light during pre-judging though he'd found some tan by night show!) he looked incredible for a novice. At the night show Eddie Ellwood commented that he looked like "a young Jason Corrick" and he wasn't wrong. Potential writ large.

*Results*

*
*

*
Novice*

*
*

*
1st Davie Murphy*

*
2nd Graig Falconer*

*
3rd Lee Moore*


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Thanks man, pity couldn't get a natter but you know the score, running about like a nutter at these shows.
> 
> Music - thats Lorianne, she has this knack of finding tunes - might not be to everyones taste, but I love em'. She found that Bitter Sweet Symphony vs Jay Z mix I used in 2008, I will prob use that again at some point.
> 
> Got another cracker (well I think it is  ) for next show, whatever/whenever that may be


shes got a knack of finding a good tune, that jay-z was great too, just my taste.

haha see you in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## dezikrate (Jul 18, 2006)

WRT said:


> Under masters Over 50, Ramsays name isn't 2nd:confused1: :lol:
> 
> Big congrats fellas.


Too be quite honest after watching the show I dont think anyone there would have beaten the over 50's competitor....


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

We got any pics of Yesterday's show yet??


----------



## Heat01 (Oct 15, 2006)

Nabba Scotland show last night had to be the worst ever IMO for the number of competitors... class4 = 2, class3 = 3, class2 = 2, class1 = 4... total of 11 Mr competitors!!

Plus out of the 11 if you looked at the overall only 2 (class2 & 3) brought a decent level of size and condition to the show.

Evidence is the fact that the Master & Senior winners would put the Mr competitors to shame again in terms of size and condition.

Looks like bodybuilding in Scotland is dying on its feet, takes away the prestige of the show when you only need to turn up in trunks and a tan and get awarded a trophy and a top place on the podium, been heading this way for a few years now but last yesterday was shocking... :confused1:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

dezikrate said:


> Too be quite honest after watching the show I dont think anyone there would have beaten the over 50's competitor....


Sean has an awesome physique, no matter what his age:thumbup1:

He was one of the standouts of the show as was the novice winner (David Murphy?)

Along with out very own UKM boys of course:cool:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Heat01 said:


> Nabba Scotland show last night had to be the worst ever IMO for the number of c......
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Looks like bodybuilding in Scotland is dying on its feet, takes away the prestige of the show when you only need to turn up in trunks and a tan and get awarded a trophy and a top place on the podium, been heading this way for a few years now but last yesterday was shocking... :confused1:


This is kind of a sore point for me so sorry if this is rude buuuuut...

One solution mate - go and compete.

If you're gonna **** and moan a lack of competitors then go and compete.

If you are moaning about the overall quality of competitor then compete and come in big and ****ing sharp and raise the standard.

Put up or shut up.

If you already compete and don't think there's enough competition for you just you are of such a high standard then encourage guys and gals in your gym to compete, coach them and bring them to the stage.

Seems to me that every year at least 1 person bemoans the show organisation, or the number of competitors, or the standard and says "what can be done.......something must be done... blah blah blah".

If you don't like it - change it yourself. If your not willing to change it yourself, STFU.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Heat01 said:


> Nabba Scotland show last night had to be the worst ever IMO for the number of competitors... class4 = 2, class3 = 3, class2 = 2, class1 = 4... total of 11 Mr competitors!!
> 
> Plus out of the 11 if you looked at the overall only 2 (class2 & 3) brought a decent level of size and condition to the show.
> 
> ...


I agree that the turn out was poor in most classes, however times are very tough for a lot of people just now with being out of work etc.

As above I class Sean (over 50's winner) as a friend, his condition as always was awesome but there is no way he could have challenged the top Mr's yesterday for size.

As for turn up in trunks and get a trophy, thats a very insulting comment to a lot of people, I take your point that if there is three in class then they are all getting on the podium but the majority of competitors deserved to be up there.

The only way for the issue to turn around is for people to put there money where their mouth is and get up there and give it a go themselves, there were a lot of people in the crowd that with the right work ethic and help could do themselves very proud up there


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Wee G said:


> This is kind of a sore point for me so sorry if this is rude buuuuut...
> 
> One solution mate - go and compete.
> 
> ...


Beat me to it:cursing:

Although you put it so much more eloquently that I ever could :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

I AM BEGINNING TO PUT UP MY PHOTOS IN THE GALLERY SECTION OF MY SITE...IT WILL TAKE A FEW HOURS BUT CLASS 1 and CLASS 2 ARE UP NOW..


----------



## Heat01 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wee PEE how long you been following this sport..? i was stating a fact on the numbers and standards on how they have been on a decline in Scotland for the last number of years, if you have been about in the game you would understand my point.... whether i compete or not its a simple fact.

Would you argue Scottish football has been on the decline for a number of years..? its an observation/opinon whatever reasons are behind it...

Any Stef sintons, Andy Polhill, Gary Keiths, Derek Rutherford, Michael o hanlon, Stevie Creighton..? to name a few all previous scottish winners when there would be 11 in each quality line up..? nothing like it and there has not been for years.. hence my coment on its dying in numbers and quality.

Credit to the guys who got up on stage, cant take anything away from them thats an acheivment to even attempt it, but it is what it is....

Finally wee pee dont get rude behind a fcukin key board! make your opinion and you shut the fcuk up keep playing with your mouse!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Ummm...I've been "following" this sport since 1997. I've been somewhat involved with all aspects of the iron game all my adult life. I've owned gyms, managed gyms, owned supplement shops, competed in strongman, written extensively about Bodybuilding training both in mags and my own sites etc and worked with world class athletes in powerlifting, bodybuilding, athletics etc etc. And in all that time I've seen my fair share of people who can whine just fine but do nothing constructive.

My point (which I made without being overly rude!) was that if you want to complain about something, you have to be willing to make an effort yourself to alter it.

If you are not willing to make then effort yourself, then why would you expect change from others when you are not willing to deliver it yourself?

What have YOU done to bring more competitors to the stage? What do YOU think we can all do to bring more competitors to Bodybuilding? Or you going to offer something constructive or just have a moan?

Me? I write show reports for nothing when ever I'm asked, without which some shows wouldn't get any press coverage at all. I arrange sponsorships through my shop etc to help guys with all kinds of things and provide supps at a massive discount to some guys who otherwise couldn't afford to use them. Others at the show (Av, Brian) took a ton of photos of each class so there would be decent pics available online and in the mags, both of them despite having other commitments in that Bri had athletes he'd prepped in the show and Avril was judging FFS. In that way the sport gets promoted somewhat and the athletes get a hand where they need it, more people are aware of it and might then choose to compete.

I am trying to help Scottish Bodybuilding, are you?


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

hi we G, you gona do a review on the over 40s?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

To be fair Heat01 has a point, but didn't put it very well IMO.

And, maybe his memory is a bit short :lol:

Crieghton was on stage and looking well just last year. Gary Kieth was on stage in 2008 I believe, Musk was up just last year, and will be again this year I believe. Andy Polhill confirmed to me yesterday he is on the road back, and it was only 2 years ago he last competed anyway. Davie Murphy was a freak right there in the novice class, and the o40 + o50 winners were absolutely superb, and would have ran the Misters pretty hard.

So Heat01, while you def have a point - the fact the prejudging was over by 3pm confirms it - your memory is more based on fond recollection than anything else. Even if I WAS to concede Scottish bodybuilding is on the decline, to say it is dying on its feet is nothing but dramatisation in the extreme.

It's cyclical, you are always going to get years like this, especially after all the sh1t that people have endured the last 18 months.

I don't think you meant it, so don't bite my head off, but your post could be taken as a slight against the athletes that DID put in the hard work, their own money, made all the sacrifices, to get up there and try and entertain. The fact that these athletes (I was one of em) are not in the genetically elite camp of names you mention, or have not been competing that long, is not their fault - they all done their best. It isn't THEIR fault the freaks stayed away this year in particular.

Ultimately, you might not like WeeGs retort, but bottom line is he is right - do something about it, bring it yourself, do something.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Heat01 said:


> Wee PEE how long you been following this sport..? i was stating a fact on the numbers and standards on how they have been on a decline in Scotland for the last number of years, if you have been about in the game you would understand my point.... whether i compete or not its a simple fact.
> 
> Would you argue Scottish football has been on the decline for a number of years..? its an observation/opinon whatever reasons are behind it...
> 
> ...


..*edit: Rammers beat me to it. Heat, you say about Gav hiding behind the keyboard, yet he has a pic of himself,was there yesterday, was easily recognisable. You however were very very rude in the way that you said what you said...and hide behind anonimity. :whistling:


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

I think both of you have valid points.

But it was only 3 years ago that Andy Polhill won the overall Britain and Robbie McRobbie won the over 40's Britain. I'm sure Graham Park won the over 50's that year too although I may be mistaken. Ian Sturrock has also cleaned up in Class 4 at Southport 2 years in a row I believe, so Scottish bodybuilding makes up in quality what we lack in quantity.

In saying that, when I saw there were only 11 Mr's yesterday, rather than make me want to compete again to make up the numbers I thought how

p1ssed off I'd be dieting for months to find you were up against one other guy. I would be gutted!

RS is right though, it does go in cycles and next year may be different. It's unlikely the days of bringing classes on in groups cos they can't fit on the stage will return though, but every year is different.

When the comp bug bites me again I'll not give competitor numbers a thought though.

Will be interesting to see what the numbers are like at the UKBFF show.

Well done to all those who competed yesterday cos it could've been a sh1te sight worse had you not.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MissBC said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> i may struggle not to throw my panties at you boys but you never know I MAY be there with you lol :thumbup1:


and i,my dear,shall be there to throw my sodden knickers at you in that case :lol: :lol:



Heat01 said:


> Nabba Scotland show last night had to be the worst ever IMO for the number of competitors... class4 = 2, class3 = 3, class2 = 2, class1 = 4... total of 11 Mr competitors!!
> 
> Plus out of the 11 if you looked at the overall only 2 (class2 & 3) brought a decent level of size and condition to the show.
> 
> ...


Pretty much an insult i feel and recollecting things through rose tinted specs and also selective memory tbh.

Cant remember seeing a common sight of any NABBA Scotland MR class with 11+ competitors in the classes unless an absoloute rarity,also to say that bbing here is dying on its feet....erm.....was it not just last year that there was 19 competitors in the first timers and 21 in the novice class?.....humble pie matey,think you better take a slice 

Considering also its been widely ragarded and aknowledged at the show itself for the last at least 5 years anyway that the sport has seen a steady incline in interest again due to the numbers and turnout of competitors and audience members.

Think WeeG and Rams pretty much nailed this in their own posts but i just wanted to throw in my tuppence worth.

Now to the main point,WeeG,i am fully expecting a breakdown of my other skills demonstrated to you in the foyer,thats a whole other special ability in its own right,the swooping and biting of scantily dressed innocent female by standers asses:thumbup1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Also can i clear this up for the masses-I WAS FUKIN SOBER AND RECCY DRUG FREE YESTERDAY you bunch of knobbo's :lol:

How come the people that kept on saying to me 'ooooft there's weeman,he's mad wi it' were mostly in fact severely pished themselves lmao

Yes folks,due to starting prep with new focus i am indeed doing this without alcohol and reccy drug involvement,shocking as that may be


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> Also can i clear this up for the masses-I WAS FUKIN SOBER AND RECCY DRUG FREE YESTERDAY you bunch of knobbo's :lol:
> 
> How come the people that kept on saying to me 'ooooft there's weeman,he's mad wi it' were mostly in fact severely pished themselves lmao
> 
> Yes folks,due to starting prep with new focus i am indeed doing this without alcohol and reccy drug involvement,shocking as that may be


i heard ye wer steamin at the back of the bus.....singing " small town boy"

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol honestly here was the stage of events,i had my bag full of prep food and shakes,Ser's litre bottles of voddy and alco shots,on the bus up there at about 9 am Ser asked for drink over and i was passing it to and fro for her the whole journey,got up there and she was dipping in and out of the bag or i was handing the stuff to her as and when.

So later on i'm wondering about the shopping centre and was phoning the god of Extreme (Doug) to fill him in on how Rams was doing,before anything was said he was laughing asking what kind of state i was in,when i told him i was DD free he p1shed himself laughing and didnt believe me lmao

After that i came off the phone and met Ser,asked her if she needed to buy more drink so we headed into shop in the precinct where one of my mates was getting served at the till,he shouted me over and was laughing and shouting 'ooooooft you must be well blootered by now you've been drinking since 9 am' when i told him i hadnt i was just passing bottles to Ser he didnt believe me and walked away laughing shouting 'yer some man' :lol: :confused1:

So we went into the venue and i was sitting in my seat waiting for the show to start and another mate shouted to me he was surprised i am still standing upright :confused1: lmao then someone else asked me if i had been hitting it hard all day pmsl Mark,team1's training partner who had consumed 3/4 ltr of vodka himself apparently said to Rams had he seen the state of me,just look at Brian's eyes they were ok one minute then they were like saucers LOLOLOLOL

Now i know my reputation must have preceeded me some what but it just goes to show how some people recollect their day lmao even if i go DD free i still get to say i am a reccy drug fuelled maniac despite not being one (for time being) lmfao

:rockon:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

weeman said:


> lol honestly here was the stage of events,i had my bag full of prep food and shakes,Ser's litre bottles of voddy and alco shots,on the bus up there at about 9 am Ser asked for drink over and i was passing it to and fro for her the whole journey,got up there and she was dipping in and out of the bag or i was handing the stuff to her as and when.
> 
> So later on i'm wondering about the shopping centre and was phoning the god of Extreme (Doug) to fill him in on how Rams was doing,before anything was said he was laughing asking what kind of state i was in,when i told him i was DD free he p1shed himself laughing and didnt believe me lmao
> 
> ...


  ...yeah whatever weeman...  ...............:laugh::laugh::laugh:..... :thumb:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Hahaha all those other times must've affected you somehow Bri and made you appear steamin' and out of it permanently! LMAO :lol:

LOL :lol: I can confirm that Bri was on the wagon all day!  He shoulda just got steaming and oot his face seeing as people thought he was anyhoo! :lol:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

weeman said:


> lol honestly here was the stage of events,i had my bag full of prep food and shakes,Ser's litre bottles of voddy and alco shots,on the bus up there at about 9 am Ser asked for drink over and i was passing it to and fro for her the whole journey,got up there and she was dipping in and out of the bag or i was handing the stuff to her as and when.
> 
> So later on i'm wondering about the shopping centre and was phoning the god of Extreme (Doug) to fill him in on how Rams was doing,before anything was said he was laughing asking what kind of state i was in,when i told him i was DD free he p1shed himself laughing and didnt believe me lmao
> 
> ...


Yes M'Lud I can confirm the above statement is indeed true, he had a bag full of shakes n bars

I rifled said rucksack when the Weemans left their seat and after various layers of porn and sex toys there was indded a shake and a bar in there somewhere:tongue:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

coco said:


> shes got a knack of finding a good tune, that jay-z was great too, just my taste.
> 
> haha see you in 2 weeks!!!


It's funny because the song you used (I think it was this one you used) was one of the ones I had lined up for Ramsay for future use! :lol:

Nerd Rockstar - Jason Nevins remix


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

spiderpants said:


> hi we G, you gona do a review on the over 40s?


Getting there mate, rest of the classes should be up here by end of the day today.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

OK i'll compete next year in the "here to make up the numbers" class!

I think many people are too skint at the moment...otherwise i'm sure the numbers would have been fine.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

RedKola said:


> It's funny because the song you used (I think it was this one you used) was one of the ones I had lined up for Ramsay for future use! :lol:
> 
> Nerd Rockstar - Jason Nevins remix


lol sorry haha, i love that tune also

you certainly have a knack for picking the goodies!

maybe run my song past you for approval at my next outing lol.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

coco said:


> lol sorry haha, i love that tune also
> 
> you certainly have a knack for picking the goodies!
> 
> maybe run my song past you for approval at my next outing lol.


nice to see you again briefly mate,you were like the fkn side of a house!!!!!!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

weeman said:


> nice to see you again briefly mate,you were like the fkn side of a house!!!!!!


you too bud,

but lol, i could go missing behind one of your fcking arms!!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lmfao mate if my arms were that big i really would be a happy man lolol


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Masters Over 40's*

First impressions as they came out....

David Jackson has an excellent shape, grainy looking from the back. Somewhat pointy delts on number 2!

Notes....

1 - James Smith - A bit soft but looked OK - mad energetic routine and obviously having fun up there!

2 - No name, sorry - Thick traps and quads, but odd looking delts ruined his balance.

3 - Davie Jackson - Plenty of well conditioned muscle, dry an grainy in the back and quads.

4 - No name, sorry - A little smaller, no glaring weaknesses but outclassed on the day.

*Masters Over 40's*

*
*

*
Results*

*
*

*
1st David Jackson*

*
2nd Stevie Thomson*

*
3rd Mathew O'Neil*

*
4th James Smith*


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Masters Over 50's*

First impressions as they came out...

Number 1 is an incredible physique, would be competitive in Mr Class. Clear winner.

1 - Sean Monaghan - Properly ripped, dry and amazing for an over 50's competitor. Would have been tough to beat in any line up.

2 - Tony Stead - Smaller and softer but having a great time on stage Tony was gallant in defeat!

*Masters OVer 50's*

*
*

*
Results*

*
1st Sean Monaghan*

*
2nd Tony Stead*


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Mr Class 4*

First Impressions as they came out...

Tony H the likely winner, bigger, drier.

Notes:

1- Tony Hutchinson - Thick back and excellent calves, nice sweep to his quads to, looked great overall.

2- David Jardine - Well balanced and nice posing but seemed to have a little water obscuring detail and not quite the mass to win on this occasion.

*Mr Class 4 *

*
*

*
Results*

*
*

*
1st Tony Hutchinson*

*
2nd David Cardyke*

*
*


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Mr Class 3*

1 - Jim Peatigrew - Massive but a little soft. Will undoubtedly be a force if he can tighten it up.

2 - Arron Ross - Lean and well balanced physique.

3 - William Thompson - Great quads, erectors, hams and biceps. Back well detailed and only his calves were a little behind the rest. Excellent overall.

*Mr Class 3*

*
*

*
Results*

*
*

*
1st William Thomson*

*
2nd Arron Ross*

*
3rd Jim Peatigrew*


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Mr Class 2*

1 - Dave Broadford - Ripped! Well developed and with striated glutes, quads and lower lats he was really "on" for this one.

2 - Ben Stone - Massively developed with thick pecs, lats and delts but a fair few pounds away from the condition required to win. Look out for this guy when he dials he it in again though, he is HUGE.

*Mr Class 2*

*
*

*
Results*

*
*

*
1st Dave Broadfoot*

*
2nd Ben Stone*


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Mr Class 1. *

1 - Ramsay Strachan - Looked like he got lost on the way to his local pool for a swim. Just a normal man in trunks for no reason and to be honest a disappointment to himself, his family and to Scottish bodybuilding. He arrived in a short yellow bus and proceeded to lick every window in the building before making his way backstage with a family hamper full of donuts and a gallon bottle of recycled chip pan fat - I can't say if it was for application to his body or drinking such was his immense rotundity. Capped off with god awful hair and all the charisma of a damp cloth the last time I saw a package this bad it was blocking my toilet. His posing routine brought to mind a seagull with parkisons disease and will undoutedly be marked in history as the only use of "Theme From Tellytubbies" on a bodybuilding stage. Retirement is the only dignified option for this man before he further embarrasses the entire nation.

2 - David Gayle - Massive and lean with huge legs but not quite "on" - maybe a little water?

3 - Richard Dunnett - Awesome quad separation, and deifnitely in shape, delts a little big for his chest but otherwise pleasing.

4 - Andy Jamieson - Brought the best balance of size and condition on the day - physique flowed well.

*Results *

*
*

*
Mr Class 1*

*
*

*
1st Andy Jamieson*

*
2nd Ramsey Strachan*

*
3rd Richard Dunnett*

*
4th David Gale*


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Wee G said:


> *Mr Class 1. *
> 
> 1 - *Ramsay Strachan - Looked like he got lost on the way to his local pool for a swim. Just a normal man in trunks for no reason and to be honest a disappointment to himself, his family and to Scottish bodybuilding. He arrived in a short yellow bus and proceeded to lick every window in the building before making his way backstage with a family hamper full of donuts and a gallon bottle of recycled chip pan fat - I can't say if it was for application to his body or drinking such was his immense rotundity. Capped off with god awful hair and all the charisma of a damp cloth the last time I saw a package this bad it was blocking my toilet. His posing routine brought to mind a seagull with parkisons disease and will undoutedly be marked in history as the only use of "Theme From Tellytubbies" on a bodybuilding stage. Retirement is the only dignified option for this man before he further embarrasses the entire nation.*
> 
> ...


LMFAOOOOOO!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I agree! :mellow:

:whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Wee G said:


> *Mr Class 1. *
> 
> 1 - Ramsay Strachan - Looked like he got lost on the way to his local pool for a swim. Just a normal man in trunks for no reason and to be honest a disappointment to himself, his family and to Scottish bodybuilding. He arrived in a short yellow bus and proceeded to lick every window in the building before making his way backstage with a family hamper full of donuts and a gallon bottle of recycled chip pan fat - I can't say if it was for application to his body or drinking such was his immense rotundity. Capped off with god awful hair and all the charisma of a damp cloth the last time I saw a package this bad it was blocking my toilet. His posing routine brought to mind a seagull with parkisons disease and will undoutedly be marked in history as the only use of "Theme From Tellytubbies" on a bodybuilding stage. Retirement is the only dignified option for this man before he further embarrasses the entire nation.
> 
> ...


Wow, I really came over that well? I really thought I looked bad on the day, but you have just put my mind at rest that I pulled the whole "lets be a bodybuilder for the day" thing off!!!!!

:lol:

Cheers for taking your own time to write up the results and summaries mate, very much appreciated.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Wee G said:


> *Mr Class 1. *
> 
> *1 - Ramsay Strachan - Looked like he got lost on the way to his local pool for a swim. Just a normal man in trunks for no reason and to be honest a disappointment to himself, his family and to Scottish bodybuilding. He arrived in a short yellow bus and proceeded to lick every window in the building before making his way backstage with a family hamper full of donuts and a gallon bottle of recycled chip pan fat - I can't say if it was for application to his body or drinking such was his immense rotundity. Capped off with god awful hair and all the charisma of a damp cloth the last time I saw a package this bad it was blocking my toilet. His posing routine brought to mind a seagull with parkisons disease and will undoutedly be marked in history as the only use of "Theme From Tellytubbies" on a bodybuilding stage. Retirement is the only dignified option for this man before he further embarrasses the entire nation. *
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: PMSL super reps!!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Wee G said:


> *Mr Class 1. *
> 
> *1 - Ramsay Strachan - Looked like he got lost on the way to his local pool for a swim. Just a normal man in trunks for no reason and to be honest a disappointment to himself, his family and to Scottish bodybuilding. He arrived in a short yellow bus and proceeded to lick every window in the building before making his way backstage with a family hamper full of donuts and a gallon bottle of recycled chip pan fat - I can't say if it was for application to his body or drinking such was his immense rotundity. Capped off with god awful hair and all the charisma of a damp cloth the last time I saw a package this bad it was blocking my toilet. His posing routine brought to mind a seagull with parkisons disease and will undoutedly be marked in history as the only use of "Theme From Tellytubbies" on a bodybuilding stage. Retirement is the only dignified option for this man before he further embarrasses the entire nation.*
> 
> ...


As above PMSL, shouldnt have read this at my desk in work as im sniggering like a fool:lol:

As per Ramsays comment, very kind of you to take the time (brown nosing starts now incase I ever make it onto stage) :tongue:


----------

